
Ask HN: What are the best resources for hackers? - pyeu
best programming languages, scripts, tools, tutorials...
======
BinaryBuddha
My answer assumes that you are using the term 'hacker' in the context of
security, as you mention '...programming languages, scripts, tools,
tutorials'. I teach CyberSecurity to a variety of age groups. We offer our
students access to a list of resources, including reading material, blogs, and
hands-on labs and activities; you can find this growing list here:
[http://www.exeltek.net/accesscyber](http://www.exeltek.net/accesscyber)

Happy Hacking, stay out of trouble.

